# Talk slowly to me regarding iCloud, pretty please?



## sixnsolid (Mar 13, 2009)

I am clearly a fool.

Our scenario:

Momofall (me) - one iPad, one MacBook pro, one iPhone
Dh - one iPhone
Dd1 - one iPad, one MacBook pro, one iPhone
Dd2 - one iPad, one Mac Air, one iPhone
Dd3 - one iPad, one iPhone
Dd4 - one iPad, one MacBook Pro, one iPhone
Dd5 - one iTouch (she marches to her own little drum and has a <gasp> WM phone )
Ds - one iPad, one Itouch, one iPhone 
Shared- two Apple tv's, one iMac, one iTunes account

We live together, and are all in each others pockets. We like to have one account, we like to share downloads of apps. Is the cloud thing worthwhile for us? Can we use it as a group, or should everyone get their own individual accounts for iCloud? If we do, can we still keep our "master" iTunes account (small fortune of music, movies and apps in there)?


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I wish I knew the answer, we're in a very similar boat. I look forward to more knowledgeable answers!


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

We discussed this in the other thread, you can share one iTunes account log in for purchases in the iTunes store ( the log in for that is in the settings/Store app in your devices. And you can each have your own iCloud account to sync mail, bookmarks, documents, pictures ect across your individual devices. iCloud has it's own log in area for that in settings called iCloud.


----------



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

Your positive?  If I change the apple id associated with my son's icloud that isn't going to screw up his itunes?  because my apple id and my itunes are one and the same.  I tried to get hubby to create separate icloud accounts last night but he wouldn't do it.  He thought they were tied to the itunes account.


----------



## sixnsolid (Mar 13, 2009)

Rasputina said:


> We discussed this in the other thread, you can share one iTunes account log in for purchases in the iTunes store ( the log in for that is in the settings/Store app in your devices. And you can each have your own iCloud account to sync mail, bookmarks, documents, pictures ect across your individual devices. iCloud has it's own log in area for that in settings called iCloud.


Thanks! Sorry I didn't check the the thread. I'll give this a whirl later on today....if my icloud confirmation email ever shows up!


----------



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

The more I'm reading, the more I'm getting confused and I wasn't confused to start with.  How do I set up a icloud email account?  I received the icloud email but it was just a form letter with a link to apple and big pictures of how to get through the set up.  pretty much that was already done.  But, I just found another link there about how to do a separate account so gonna read that and be right back!


----------



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

If you have already set up icloud to an apple id, you can not change it for 90 days.  just found that out. But, you can have two different ids.

These two links spell it out. 
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT4895 

http://support.apple.com/kb/HT4627 (where it says you can't change it for 90 days)


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

ValeriGail said:


> Your positive? If I change the apple id associated with my son's icloud that isn't going to screw up his itunes? because my apple id and my itunes are one and the same. I tried to get hubby to create separate icloud accounts last night but he wouldn't do it. He thought they were tied to the itunes account.


Go to your device, IE iPad or iPhone or whatever you are using. Go to settings, scroll down to where it says STORE, tap it. See it has a log in. See that it only lists music, apps and books. You log in with whatever Apple ID you want to access music, apps and books from.

Now go back to settings page and scroll up to iCloud. See that music, apps and books aren't even listed. It's just mail, contacts, calendars, reminders, bookmarks ect. You log into whatever iCloud account you want there. It can be the same as your Apple ID you use for music or it can be different.

If you are sharing iTunes store ( IE music, apps and books) with others then it's good to use a different accounts for the store and for iCloud. You don't have to log into iCloud on your device. You can just access your mail or calendars through the mail app. Which is the one just below iCloud on the settings page.

I have one account for iTunes that I share with my hubby and kid, another iCloud account that I access my me.com mail at and sync my contacts ect and I have my goggle mail ( which I use for my junk mail stuff) signed into the mail app.

This is actually basically the same as it was before, except instead of mobile me it's now iCloud.


----------

